
Buku cmdline bookmark manager v3.6 released! - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/Buku/releases/tag/v3.6
======
sohkamyung
> _Buku (after my son 's nickname, meaning close to the heart in my
> language)._

Interesting. In Malay or Indonesian, Buku means "Book", which also sounds
appropriate for a bookmark manager.

~~~
apjana
Yes, I found that while googling. There are too many links about bukus. :)

